# SL County Firearms Ordinance



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a question regarding your understanding the SL county firearms ordinances. I realize that you all are probably not judges, attorney's ... etc. Just want to know what you guys think. I know that the area South of I-80 in SL county is closed to general season rifle and muzzle loader hunters. I've heard people say that the area to the North of I-80, while largely private, is fair game for rifle hunters. I've seen signs in that area stating that you just can't fire a rifle within 1 mile of a cabin, road ... etc. This is clear to me from county ordinance:

_10.64.020 Rifles, shotguns and handguns--Defined--Discharge restrictions.
A. It is unlawful for any person, including hunters, to discharge any kind of rifle or handgun within one mile of any residential area, or where buildings are located or people reside, or in an area not designed by the council, or to discharge any rifle or handgun upon, over or across any road, lane or highway, or in the direction of any buildings, whether commercial, industrial or residential, within the county. Any person violating any provision of this section shall be guilty of a Class B misdemeanor. This chapter shall not prevent the discharge of any firearms by any peace officer in the performance of his duty.
B. It is also unlawful to fire any shotgun or pellet gun in the proximity of any person, building or residence where the discharge thereof shall possibly or even remotely endanger any person, regardless of the distance, or to fire any such gun from or across any road or highway.
C. As used herein:
1. "Handgun" means any gun that is ordinarily used or is designed to be used with one hand, and that ejects a pellet or bullet of such size and/or force as to be potentially dangerous to a person or animal.
2. Rifle and Shotgun. "Rifle" means a firearm that is grooved internally with special channels, in contrast to a "shotgun," which is a smoothbore gun designed for firing shot at short range.
_

However, I noticed a sign on Forest Service land in SL county today saying that no shooting was allowed in SL county. Period. It referenced the following county ordinance:

_10.64.010 Discharge restrictions generally.
It is unlawful for any person to discharge any firearm, gun, sparrow gun, flipper or similar contrivance within the limits of the county except in a careful and prudent manner, and in such designated area as the council shall by proclamation appoint. Areas so designated shall be indicated by the posting of appropriate signs and markings thereon.
_

This would seem to me to make the previous ordinance (10.64.020) a moot point. It seems to me that it is illegal to fire a shotgun, pellet gun, or flipper (??) ANYWHERE in the county unless our wise rulers are kind enough to post signs stating otherwise. I was thinking that grouse hunting in the national forest in SL county with a shotgun might be possible, but it seems that it is not. What do you guys think?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd call the game warden in that area I wouldn't take any chances!


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I once called and asked on this one and the answer was "no firearms in SL County south of I-80 and east of I-15." There are plenty of grouse and chukar in this area. Archery equipment is fine, however.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

There is some confusion here because two years ago I hunted Chukars above Draper and was confronted by a Sherriff because someone called in and thought I was deer hunting. I explained I was hunting Chukars and he told me to make sure I wasn't shooting near any houses and to be above the shoreline trail and I would be okay. With that said I talked to a conservation officer about hunting in between Millcreek and Big Cottonwood for Chukars and Grouse and he said that as long as I was away from any major roads and homes that it was legal but not worth the hassle. So there is a double standard for hunting in Salt Lake county.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I was told by a CO that I couldn't hunt with or fire a gun ANYWHERE within the boundaries of Salt Lake County except established and licensed shooting ranges and the duck clubs.
This conversation happened in the very top parking lot of Millcreek Canyon, as far as you can get up there and still dirve a car. Not to mention practically out of the county.
This was right after they changed that law, and I suppose it is possible that it has been modified or something, but that was what I was told THEN.
This was the same year I found out I could no longer shoot ducks on the Jordan river. South of 12300 south was my favorite place to shoot mallards and golf course geese EVER. Oh well.


----------

